# Detail knives



## BazzSilver (Nov 23, 2011)

Detail knive, similar to the flexcut knives. Made from spare eletric planer blades I got cheap from B and Q









Knives made for a gentleman who gave me a bundle of seasoned sticks, thanks Micheal.



















Knives branded with my brand


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Good looking knives, what is your sharpening technique?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Very nice! I made couple marking knives from some old disposable planer blades, it's pretty good steel. I like the brand mark, did you make the branding iron?


----------



## BazzSilver (Nov 23, 2011)

jiju1943 said:


> Good looking knives, what is your sharpening technique?


Thanks , I. Sharpen using oilstone, then very hard water stone and finish of with two strops, first with Flexcut gold compound and the the finish polish with jewlers rouge.


----------



## BazzSilver (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks, I made the brand from an old brass blanking off washer, as you can see my initials are B T C, the brand is made to looklike an apple. 
Call it Burnt Apple carvings.


----------



## BazzSilver (Nov 23, 2011)

This knife was an old broken open razor, best bit of carbon steel I found yet, the other bits are oak, horn and an old threepenny bit


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

That is a beautiful knife, I have wanted an old German straight razor to make a knife from but so far all I have found are too complete to destroy. That is nice.


----------



## BazzSilver (Nov 23, 2011)

jiju1943 said:


> That is a beautiful knife, I have wanted an old German straight razor to make a knife from but so far all I have found are too complete to destroy. That is nice.


Thanks Jiju, I have a couple of secend hand open razors that I have managed to renovate, tested by having a shave with them but the one I used was cracked in half.
.


----------

